
Kubernetes 1.6: Multi-user, Multi-workloads at Scale - manojlds
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2017/03/kubernetes-1.6-multi-user-multi-workloads-at-scale.html
======
FooBarWidget
Those who have used kubernetes so far, what is your opinion on the kubernetes
ecosystem? Is this the holy grail? Is there anything missing that you would
like to have?

I have found kubernetes hard to learn. There are a lot of concepts. That in
itself isn't bad, but I have found that the quality of the documentation is
variable. Once I get past the basics tutorial, I have the feeling that I have
landed in a big information dump that require expert knowledge ala the git man
pages.

~~~
newsat13
Yeah, I feel you. I found kubernetes very hard to learn as well. I wanted was
to find a good tool to run a SaaS (to handle 10k users). Only after reading up
a lot did I even realize that this was not for me. I had fallen into the
Hackernews hype trap and thought kubernetes is the right tool for me. I am
back to my simple docker based deploys in 5 EC2 instances. It's very much by
hand but works with some simple instructions to follow on a wiki page.

I have also found kubernetes labor hard to find. The ones I found were way too
expensive for me (upwards of 150k USD).

~~~
kt9
Checkout Distelli ([https://www.distelli.com](https://www.distelli.com)). UI
and pipelines that make using Kubernetes easier. Tons of features coming soon.

I can also help you with Docker / Kubernetes even if you decide not to buy
anything from us - happy to help. Email is in my profile.

Disclaimer: I'm the founder at Distelli.

~~~
stephane-klein
I think that Distelli is like Build in OpenShift
([https://docs.openshift.org/latest/architecture/core_concepts...](https://docs.openshift.org/latest/architecture/core_concepts/builds_and_image_streams.html#builds)),
isn't it ?

------
kentt
I couldn't find it easily, but is CronJob out of alpha? As always, great work.
I have no regrets about choosing k8s.

~~~
dward
No it hasn't. You can track the progress of CronJob by subscribing to the
feature issue (which should generate fairly low email traffic):

[https://github.com/kubernetes/features/issues/19](https://github.com/kubernetes/features/issues/19)

~~~
kentt
Thanks.

------
tzaman
One thing that's still missing but would be quite valuable is a good egress
approach/configuration. For example, we use an external PostgreSQL provider in
which I can configure access IPs. Since K8s nodes (on GKE) get different IPs,
I have to be very loose with CIDR selection, which I don't like.

~~~
seeekr
Wouldn't The Right Way (TM) be to have a daemon running on the cluster that's
watching either your nodes (if you want to allow access from all your nodes)
or specific pods and then call your PostgreSQL provider's API to let it know
about valid access IPs dynamically?

~~~
xur17
That's the approach we used when connecting to a legacy Mongo cluster from a
GKE cluster. We ran a pod that subscribed to the Kubernetes api, and updated
security group rules in AWS as the nodes changed.

------
dluc
To author: custom metrics link is broken.

Looking forward to compare that with an autoscale solution I'm working on.

